# Beginner



## BreadedTurnip (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey guys I am normally over in the diecast forum but I want to build my first model kit but I don't really know were or what to buy?? I was hoping you guys could tell me were A good place online to buy A model kit is and what kind of kit I should buy for my first build???:thumbsup:

Thanks Guys:wave:
Mitch


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

The AMT Model A is what my dad is building right now. It's simple enough. I'd recommend it to a beginner. It doesn't actually require a lot of know-how, so you should be fine with it. Ebay is the only place I can think of right off hand that you could find something like this. I know a few places you can try - I'll send you a PM with the list when can get to it. 

~ The God of war


----------



## BreadedTurnip (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks alot man

Mitch


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

www.sqaudron.com www.themodelgarage.com are two fairly good sites to find what you're looking for. I don't know about squadron, as I haven't ordered anything from them in over twenty years. There are a few more that I'll look up for you that I can't remember right now, so when I find them in my favorites list, I'll post them in this thread too. 

~ The God of war


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Megahobby, a sponsor here has fantastic prices on everything. They ship quick and selection is great. I almost always order everything I need from them due to cost and shipping. They have many choices on shipping too.
Check them out on the right side of the column here under Models.
Chris


----------



## BreadedTurnip (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks For your help guys!!:thumbsup:

Thanks Mitch:wave:


----------



## Saroyan (Jun 14, 2007)

You can also look for a HobbyTown USA or Hobby Lobby or Michaels store where you live- they all carry kits.

I suggest buying 2 of the same kit- in case you break a part or don't like how something turned out.


----------



## BreadedTurnip (Aug 9, 2010)

Saroyan said:


> You can also look for a HobbyTown USA or Hobby Lobby or Michaels store where you live- they all carry kits.
> 
> I suggest buying 2 of the same kit- in case you break a part or don't like how something turned out.


Buying 2 of the same kit is a good idea but a little out off my budget maybe i will wait and if i do break something then buy it. yeah we only had a michaels and it closed down but I did go to the local hobby shop and found out they just started stocking models again!!!!:thumbsup: But thanks for the tips.

Mitch


----------

